# Double Hook Rig



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

Can someone post a good description or illistration of how to tie a double hook rig? What size swivel at the top? What size snap at the bottom? I already have P-Line FlouroClear 30# and Gamakatsu 1/0 and 2/0 Octopus circle hooks that I'm going the use. Which size hook? I have some store bought double and single hook rigs made from mono but if homemade flouro rigs will make a difference then I would like to tie some. I'll be in Gulf Shores the week of 9/15/2008 and I'm starting to gear up. Thanks


----------



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

Any help? Anyone? I have searched the internet and this forum and I can tie the dropper loop. How do you attach the hooks to the loops? Thanks


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

From the open loop, you can attach/detach the hooks eaisly. Pinch the loop and put it through the eye of the hook. Pull the loop through the eye, loop the line over the hook, and pull tight.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

This help you any?

http://www.thunderboltcharters.com/chicken.htm


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Or this....

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic158957-2-1.aspx?Highlight=egg


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols (Jul 27, 2008)

get yourself a spool of line pull off about 12" to about 16" of line off then tie a surgends loop for your lead so leave it kinda big.hold you knot in one hand then grap you tag end with your other handand your spool line. where the tag end ends on the spool line double that up tie another surgends loop for your swevel. grab your two knots in one hand then your first tag end run it down the spool line and wherethe tagends cut your spool line and there you go


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols (Jul 27, 2008)

need more i will send a video of it


----------



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Starting to make sense now, a little slow on the uptake I guess. :doh Hey Bluffman2, that is a nice looking rig. Did you make it yourself or was it premade and if so where did you buy it? Thanks


----------



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

I found this video on Youtube. 



 I started searching under chicken rig and found a lot of info.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If all else fails come by the shop and I'll gladly show you how I rig for surf fishing. 

Chris Vecsey

Top Gun Tackle---251-981-3811


----------

